# Reptisun 10.0 & 5.0 UVB meter readings, no screen & screen



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Zoo Med Reptisun 10.0 High Output UVB Lamp and 5.0 UVB Lamp Product Review - Part II | That Reptile Blog

Says it's measured in microwatts per centimeter squared, would those 18" readings be good enough?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Chrisk, i have used thes bulbs on my tank on several occasions and each time the plants did not do well under these lights for some reason, so i would go with a different brand or even HO T5s


----------



## hpglow (Jun 8, 2009)

I would be more interested to see what the readings were through a glass lid. Glass is known to filter a good amount of UV rays, it would be nice to see if any amount makes it through a peice of glass.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Julio, I'm using 48" 6500 T8's with 2 tubes per fixture, it's like being on a beach - and I wanted to put a 10.0 in one slot and the 6500 in the other with a screen section open right under the 10.0 on top of 24" tall tanks -

hpglow regular glass won't work for UVB unless it's a special glass like Borofloat or a special plastic like Solacryl


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

are you tanning yet?
Chris is right, you really need a UV shield to filter it out, but i am not sure what kind of damage it can do yoru frogs as well, darts are not really exposed to UV much if at all, being under the cannopy of the rainforest.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I was kinda going for the other direction because of the types of frogs, trying to get some UV into the tanks for them with the screening right under the 10.0. That's why I was wondering if those readings would be sufficient through screen at 18 inches.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

if i remmebr the study that waas done by Sanjay Joshi on bulbs is that the creen will filter %30 of the light.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah that looks kinda consistent with that study in the link, so I guess the question is whether 8 microwatts per centimeter squared is sufficient


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Chris, I do basically the same thing over my frog tanks, but use 2.0 bulbs instead, or old 10.0 bulbs. I'd worry that new 10.0, or even 5.0 bulbs, could potentially be harmful to the frogs, even though this is more speculation than anything else.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Aren't the 2.0 UVA only?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Julio said:


> if i remmebr the study that waas done by Sanjay Joshi on bulbs is that the creen will filter %30 of the light.


Another piece - this is the light I'm using: 

Lithonia Lighting - 4' Diamond plate Work light - 1241DPGESB - Home Depot Canada

the amount of light it reflects is tremendous - in the store there was like no comparison between it and the other work lights, you had to squint when looking up at this one and not at the others so it may multiply the amount of UV going in


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah i seen those, they have a pretty good reflector.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

As far as I know, the 2.0s throw off UVB as well . . .


----------

